# ro.sf.lcd_density change with root?



## bryho (Sep 12, 2011)

Went through the root process successfully.

Would love to change the density to take advantage of this beautiful screen, however I havent been able to successfully change the build.prop file to edit density. Tried both pulling to PC, editing, and pushing (said adb remount couldnt be done), tried editing build.prop file through root explorer (didnt give errors but setting did not persist on restart), and tried build.prop editor app (errored out immediately).

Has anyone been able to edit this successfully?


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

If you aren't able to write to system without s-off we will have to pull build.prop edit it then push it back while in recovery I assume.. its a pain but its a workaround

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## bryho (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks for the response.

step 1. adb pull build prop
step 2. edit build prop to change density
*step 3. enter bootloader?*
*step 4. adb push edited build prop file??*

Are the bolded steps right? For step 3, do i need to be in fastboot? Newb here, sorry.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

I would advise not doing this because the play store will start saying certain apps aren't compatible

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

You would do it in recovery, after mounting system.

D

.


----------



## bryho (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmm.

So I booted into recovery, mounted system, pushed the edited build prop file (tried with density = 240 first), adb reboot, then the phone wouldnt boot.

Back into recovery, mounted system, pushed an edited build prop file with the stock density of 480, adb reboot...phone still doesnt boot.

Is this thing bricked?


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

No ... You backup first hopefully?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had issues with editing the value back to original and pushing back, and it *still* not booting. Try this and push the original: https://www.dropbox.com/s/04tu5z6u5yd7j7g/build.prop Apart from that and assuming that the build.prop is properly pushing, then you might have something corrupted on /data, and the only fix for that is going to be a wipe. I can be more certain if you can give me a full logcat of a failed boot. Of course all of this is avoidable if you had a nandroid.


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

He already got it fixed. Pushed the stock one from a system dump.

D

.


----------



## bryho (Sep 12, 2011)

yes, the nice guy s in the irc chat helped out tremendously. still no idea how to actually change the density though...nothing would take. ive gotten so used to taking advantage of screen real estate on my gnex =/


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

What size do you want ? I made a flashable zip to test ... Below around 360 you get force close on sense repeatedly

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's 400 (I havent tried this one but no matter which you choose have the original on the device in case it becomes unresponsive )

http://db.tt/WuVjvR50

460 (tested lightly)

http://db.tt/sdtvz7EY

Stock

http://db.tt/lqXNOvVQ

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## bryho (Sep 12, 2011)

Gitku - you are my HERO! popped the 400 in and it works great.

I may try to screw around as I think it can go even smaller - did you have any errors at 360? maybe that is the sweet spot.

No idea what I did wrong but seriously, really appreciate your help.


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

360 force closed constantly ... Maybe 380 would work

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Bots (Jul 16, 2011)

Can someone post a screenie of what it looks like @400 please? Also I'm curious as to whether you've had any problems in the play store after changing the density.


----------

